# TRICK RIDING SADDLE WANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## knightrider (28 March 2008)

Does anybody out there have a Trick Riding Saddle for sale? Please P.M me if youv'e any information or have one you'd like to sell.... <font color="brown">  </font>


----------



## woolly (28 March 2008)

Have you tried Gerard Naprous? He might be able to supply you with one . I think he makes his own.

http://www.thedevilshorsemen.com/pages/saddles.htm


----------



## WhiteHorseWendy (28 March 2008)

I had a job interview with them once, was just a good chance to ride one of their andalusians!


----------



## woolly (29 March 2008)

I used to work for them! They are great! Hope you enjoyed yoursel white horse!


----------



## showjump2003 (29 March 2008)

Pointless fact but mny friend works for them.


----------



## elsielouise (29 March 2008)

Off topic post (sorry knightrider) are their evening shows and dinners good? Just trying to pursuade OH to take me.

on the relevant hand? What kind of tricks are you wanting to do? Would a vaulting type saddle do?


----------



## knightrider (30 March 2008)

It depends, need the pommel and various straps....


----------



## feth (17 June 2008)

i can make you one . i made one last year for my missus, and we use it all the time. the chrome buffalo leather will cost 250, the tree 300 and my time is four days so don`t expect much change from a grand. i prefer to form a fibreglass tree to your horses back.... trick riders always say that the saddles fit any horse but that is quite plainly well rotted manure.....(western riders say the same about their saddles). i have a wide cobby one and a medium one for a good average guess, (...and because i have a wide cob and a medium barb.) find me via stampedestuntcompany.co.uk if u are interested.


----------



## jenito10 (8 July 2008)

Hi, are you still looking for a trick saddle?  I have a cossack trick saddle for sale.  Black, with red binding, all the straps and good condition.


----------



## BBP (17 July 2008)

First time on the forum so not sure how it works - please send me a message with how much you are asking for your saddle, Ive been looking for one but dont have a massive budget.  Thanks


----------



## arnekelly (21 November 2010)

I have a white saddle.  I was a professional trick rider for 13 years.  Rode in the US and Canada.  I have one saddle left.  Let me know if anyone is interested and I'll send you a picture.  arnekelly@live.com


----------

